# Met RX to sale or trade



## 3Vandoo (Feb 5, 2004)

:crazy: 

I have 33 packs of MET RX total nutrition

20: choco
8: vanilla
3: peanut butter
2: berry

I cant take them (too much carbs and they dont fit well in my ckd anyway)

I want to get rid of them, so if interested email me
would go around 3$ a pack, with shipping to canada.. a bit cheaper than in store/online.

or would trade it for a bottle of gear to same value or whatever

email me  :welcome:


----------

